# New here, a few of my tanks



## football mom (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is where I should be posting these...

15 gallon tall, home to a breeding pair of smokey angels. The dwarf baby tears did not survive, unfortunatley.


----------



## football mom (Sep 1, 2012)

A 20 high, this was my first attempt at a planted tank, it's gone thru many phases...


----------



## football mom (Sep 1, 2012)

This is my 90 gallon "show" tank. It was an African mbuna rock reef for 11 years, has been newly transformed into a New World tank. This is first day I got it planted. I think I burned the big anubias with the increased lighting, it lost some leaves, but I toned down the light, and it is putting out new leaves and roots now. I have added some stem plants to the back, and they seem to be doing well. The small crypts in the left foreground are really taking off. 
Fish are 5 large Buenos Aires tetras, 5 koi angels, 2 small platinum ghost angels (I may move them, though) and one medium size Thorichthy ellioti.
I'll get a recent pic posted so you can see the progress.


----------

